# The Drum Solo You Tube Thread



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll start with this one, queued to the solo:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

NP is the only drummer I can think of who can justify having an outsized 'rock-god' kit - he's always used every last bit of it, and not just on his solos. 

The most ridiculous example I can recall was ZZ Top's Frank Beard - during the 1980s he had an enormous kit but 95% of his time was spent on bass drum, snare and hi-hat playing 4/4 while accompanying a click-track via headphones!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> NP is the only drummer I can think of who can justify having an outsized 'rock-god' kit - he's always used every last bit of it, and not just on his solos.


Yeah, I came on here to put up Neil Peart; drum solos aren't usually my jam ~  ~
but he's the* big *exception. We've seen Rush many times, & NP was_ always_ freakin' amazing!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Caravan with a drum solo


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Mark Kennedy drum solo


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------

